# I cant get the bead to set on my Tubeless tires...



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Any suggestions? Yes ive heard using a Compresser. But im using Comp 32's to 823's. I want to ride my new rig sooo bad.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> Any suggestions? Yes ive heard using a Compresser. But im using Comp 32's to 823's. I want to ride my new rig sooo bad.


Spray bottle + warm water + dish soap + compressor

May the force be with you...

edit - eye protection might make the experience nicer for you too...

edit #2 - I'll usually fill my tires to right below max pressure (unless the bead sets before I reach it) - then back the pressure off once everything is in place.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Spray bottle + warm water + dish soap + compressor
> 
> May the force be with you...
> 
> ...


Good ideas here. Willy, just cruise to your lbs and use the air compressor.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

jack knows nothing. what you need to do is go buy the biggest air compressor you can find...


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

scabrider said:


> jack knows nothing. what you need to do is go buy the biggest air compressor you can find...


Do it like the motorheads in Moab do when they blow a tire and have to change it on the trail - spray a bunch of starter fluid into that b1tch and spark it up.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're trying it without an air compressor then you have just about no chance at all at getting the bead seated.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Liberally spray the beads & sidewalls down with windex. Windex! make sure to wash it off afterwards, it can eat the graphics off your sidewalls.

I use a compressed air tank- their like $30 at sears, then I just fill it up to 110psi for free at the local gas station. It's nice cause it gives an unregulated burst of air. some air compressors, depending on how they are set up, don't push the air all at once which is required to seat tires.

Anyways, I just put comp 16 & comp 24 on my EX823's, both seated with the first blast of air. Windex helps a lot, much better than soap & water


Red Bull said:


> Any suggestions? Yes ive heard using a Compresser. But im using Comp 32's to 823's. I want to ride my new rig sooo bad.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

I just gas them up(dry) with a air compressor to 60 psi like mavic says.

then set them to what i want.

no BS fluids, washers, etc and i only loose about 5psi every month (less the 95% of tube systems). boooooyyaaaaa


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

whats your new ride?


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

Before you inflate to first seat your beads, the beads should sit in the little channel in the center of the rim. wet and clean the beads with lots of soapy water. An air compressor is crucial. Inflate until you hear a series of loud POP's, and the hissing of leaking air stops. You're good to go.


----------



## BLURRY25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have had tires that will not seat even with an air compressor. What I have done in these cases is to put a tube in the tire and inflate it like you would with any other tubed tire. Let it sit for a few hours or longer. Then deflate the tube and pop the bead off on one side only. Put the tubeless valve stem in, soap up the bead that you popped off, and inflate. It usually seats right up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

what about those CO2 air thingys for bikes, buy those if you cant find a compressor around


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Big Air canister.*



[email protected] said:


> what about those CO2 air thingys for bikes, buy those if you cant find a compressor around


For an on-trail emergency, you can use a Big Air canister to seat a tubeless tire. I've done it in the shop as an experiment, but I've never had to use it on the trail. They seat up a tubeless tire quite well...though I doubt I'd want to use it at home or in the shop as a normal means of seating the bead. I do carry one in my Camelback, just in case.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Went to my LBS. Seated up first try...


----------



## like_the_wheel (Aug 26, 2004)

TNC said:


> For an on-trail emergency, you can use a Big Air canister to seat a tubeless tire. I've done it in the shop as an experiment, but I've never had to use it on the trail. They seat up a tubeless tire quite well...though I doubt I'd want to use it at home or in the shop as a normal means of seating the bead. I do carry one in my Camelback, just in case.


werd. If the compressor at the shop won;t do it a Co2 will most every time. Even for non UST tires on UST rims.


----------

